# Das beste Android Mod



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich frage mich gerade was das beste Andriod Mod in Bezug auf Performance und Features ist. Natürlich auf Basis Android 4.

Hab mir das CyanogenMod | Android Community Rom based on Ice Cream Sandwich V 9 installiert. Bin sehr zufrieden damit und wollte mal hören ob ihr mir anderen Mods Erfahrungen habt und welche.

Das Cyanogenmod 9 kommt mir ein Stück schneller als das Standard ROM vor und hat coole Features wie Übertakten und Profilmanagement drin. Stabil scheint es natürlich auch zu sein.


----------



## Milch-Mann (15. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte damals auf 2.3.7 das RGUI ROM drauf. Das dürfte glaub ich mein 15. ROM (seit 2.1) gewesen sein welches mir gleichzeitig am besten gefallen hat.

Auf 4.0.4 Basis habe ich aktuell das Omega ROM drauf, welche ja eigentlich alle auf CM9 basieren.
Das RGUI ROM auf 4.0.4 gibts aktuell leider nur in Englisch (RC6), sobald es in Deutsch erscheint werde ich mir das wieder draufhauen. Performance ist top und die auswgählten Apps sind genau die, welche ich brauche.

Hier mal der Link falls das jemand testen will:
[ICS MIUI][AROMA][11 June] RGUI_NDT MIUI [ICS RC6][Multilanguage][ONLINE] - xda-developers


----------

